# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  قانون نيوتين في خط مستقيم

## منار حجازي

قانون نيوتن وُضعت وأُنتجت قوانين نيوتن الثلاثة للحركة أولاً من قِبل العالم الفيزيائيّ إسحاق نيوتن، وتميّزت بأنّ لكل قانونٍ منها محتواً تاريخياً مميزاً، وشكّلت أساس علم الميكانيكا الكلاسيكيّة، ووصفت العلاقة التي تربط بين جسم ما، والقوى المؤثّرة عليه، وحركة هذا الجسم الناتجة من تأثير هذه القوة المؤثّرة.[١] قوانين نيوتن الثلاثة يقسّم قانون نيوتن للحركة إلى القوانين الثلاثة التالية: قانون نيوتن الأول: ينص القانون على أنّ الجسم السّاكن يبقى ساكناً، والجسم المتحرّك يبقى متحرّكاً بحركةٍ ثابتةٍ في خطٍ مستقيم، ما لم تؤثّر عليه قوةً خارجيّةً تغيّر من حالته.[٢] قانون نيوتن الثاني: ينص القانون على أنّ القوّة المؤثّرة على الجسم تساوي كتلة الجسم مضروبةً بتسارعه.[٣] قانون نيوتن الثالث: ينص على أنّ لكل فعلٍ في الطبيعة رد فعل مساوٍ له في المقدار ومعاكساً له في الاتّجاه.[٣] نيوتن إنّ إسحاق نيوتن هو عالماً إنجليزياً، ويتميّز بأنّه الباحث العلميّ الأكثر تأثيراً وعراقةً في تاريخ العلوم في العالم، كما أنّه فيلسوفاً طبيعياً، وقد ساهم في تغيير أساس العلوم الفيزيائيّة بعد اكتشافه لقوانين الحركة الثلاثة السابقة، بالإضافة لقانون الجاذبيّة الأرضيّة، ولأعمالٍ أخرى كحاسبات التفاضل والتكامل متناهيّة الصغر، والنظرية الحديثة للضوء واللون.[٤] على الرّغم من الاعتقاد المنتشر بين النّاس بأنّ اكتشاف الجاذبيّة الأرضيّة هو العمل الوحيد للعالم إسحاق نيوتن، إلّا أنّه أنجز وطوّر العديد من الاكتشافات الأخرى كالقوانين الثلاثة للحركة التي ساهمت في تشكيل المبادىء الأساسيّة للفيزياء الحديثة، وعمله في مجال البصريات التي احتوى على دراسات خاصّة بالضوء الأبيض، واكتشاف لون الطيف وقد كانت تجاربه الخاصّة بالضوء هي السبب وراء شهرة العالم، بالإضافة إلى اكتشافاته الخاصذة بعلم التفاضل والتكامل التي قادت عمليّة الوصول إلى حل المسائل الرياضيّة.[٥]

----------

